# My precious girl - Gracie, 07/2002 - 05/2007



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Today I lost the most precious treasure I've ever had, my sweet girl was taken from me in the prime of her life because I didn't follow my own advice. I've always been against letting cats outdoors, however my family didn't agree, and when I fell on hard time and had to move back in with my family, they understood about old Sophie without claws, and when Harley came home as a kitten this winter, they didn't mind him staying inside. Gracie however they said was big enouch and mature enough to handle being outside, and eventually I let them talk me into it, at first it was only during the day, then slowly they started getting me to leave her out on nice nights, a decision I will forever regret, for there's no one to blame for Gracie's tragic death but me. Last night some teenagers decided to race up and down the country street in front of my home, and sadly Gracie got in the way, I heard the noise of the cars but never imagined my precious baby was in danger. I woke up this morning to find her dead, she'd obviously been hit and then tried to drag herself back into the yard. I wish I'd gone out to check on her when I heard those cars, I wish I'd brought her in that night, but sadly all the regret in the world won't bring her back.

Please, everyone take this as a lesson, don't learn the hard way like I did, I love my other 2 cats, but Gracie was my special one, she was always so loving and outgoing with everyone, she always would great everyone that came to the house - she knew no stranger, she gave the best snuggles and kisses, she was the sweetest cat I've ever known! I'll never forget that day she was dumped on my doorstep, or the many wonderful times we had together, she was with me when I first moved out, she was there when my boyfriend died from cancer, she was there to support me when I was in a tragic car accident that left me disabled and gave me the strength to keep going, she's been through many good times and bad, and has left such a hole in my heart!!!!!!

I'm so sorry my precious girl, I knew better, I love you so and always will! Run free and happy! You took a huge part of my heart with you that will always be with you until the day when we're able to be reunited on the other side. I'll always love you!!!!!

Here's a couple of my favorite photos of her.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

((HUG))
I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Gracie. I hope you are able to keep the wonderful memories of her life alive and not dwell on her death.

RIP Gracie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your story made me cry, and then your pictures of Gracie made me smile. Seriously, are those marshmallows stuck on her???  

It's hard to argue with family. We've all been there.

Gracie was dumped on your doorstep and you gave her a great life. Not everyone would have taken her in and her story could have ended there. But then she wouldn't have been with you when you needed her the most. You were both there for each other when it counted. Please remember that. 

:angel


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh no! I remember Gracie & that picture with all the peanuts on her made me laugh so hard. I'm so sorry what happened, it is tragic but she is over at the Rainbow Bridge and happy & healthy now. This wasn't your fault, family sometimes get you to do what they want and you can't help it


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your support, somehow I managed to make it through that first day, and they say each day will get easier, I hope they're right! It's so hard going out to the front porch, I expect her to be there, or sitting in her favorite tree, I miss her chatting as she comes running to me every morning, but most of all I miss her sweet nuzzles and kisses. 

In that picture - It's actually packing peanuts, she was playing with my ferret and he jumped in a box of packing peanuts, and she jumped in after her - Only difference was that the ferret had adrenal cancer and was almost bald despite treatment - Gracie wasn't LOL It took her hours to get all those peanuts off of her! She's left me with many wonderful memories, she was good with every other animal I've ever had her around, and she just loved my ferrets. Her and the ferrets where always best friends, I never let my other cats play with them for fear they'd heart the ferrets, but I never had to worry about that with Gracie, I knew she'd never harm them. She was a wonderful cat!

You're right, most people wouldn't have taken her in, I knew from the moment she showed up that she was special, and she was ment to be mine, now I've just got to find a way to move on without my special girl, she sure took a big chunk of my heart with her, but she's left so many wonderful things behind in the hearts of so many!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your sudden and heartbreaking loss   Gracie had a loving home with you, and that was a gift. Please try and remember all the wonderful times you had with her. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My heart goes out to you! HUGS!! RIP sweet Gracie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I also remember that pic with the peanuts, very funny. She's a beautiful girl, I'm so sorry you lost her  .


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your story made me


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gracie. Please don't blame yourself. Like Kim said, family can have strong influences on you. Gracie was so cute and you gave her a great life!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm slowly adjusting to not having Gracie with me, my 8 month old kitten is sure making it harder, he seems to miss her as much as I do, but I think in time we'll be able to move on. It'll take time for my heart to heal, but I'm trying to take everyone's advice and focus on all the good times I shared with this little cat! Thank you again for your support during this difficult time!


----------

